# Used Ariens 11528LE for $900 CAD?



## CJB (Aug 26, 2018)

Hey all


I am new to the forum, as I am in the market for my first snowblower.


Specifically looking in the used market, as new Ariens models run beyond what my budget can accommodate comfortably.


I recently came across a 11528LE Ariens in my local area (New Brunswick, Canada) priced at $900. I was hoping to get some expert opinions on this. I've read some forums and background info, but I can't seem to be able to land on the answers I'm looking for.


This thread seems close, but a little out of date: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/34993-ariens-11528le-value.html


The owner claims to have bought this model new (926009) about 5 years ago for $2600 CAD. Though I am not sure how this could be true, as the model appears to have been built in 2006. I have seen it in person, and it appears in very good repair, and the engine sounds good! Here are some pictures to illustrate the condition - https://flic.kr/s/aHskGTup3U. Suffice it to say, it looks good to me, very little rust, and very little paint worn off on the outside. We ran the blower around, and even held it in place to let the tires dig into the dirt (test transmission slippage). Everything checked out, the tires dug up dirt and rocks like no ones business. Worn paint can be found in places that make sense (where snow and moving parts are), but I was surprised to see very little rust on the bare steel (good quality metal, I assume?).



My questions are:
1) What was the original MSRP for the 11528LE (model 926009)? (USD or CAD).
2) Is $900 now a reasonable asking price? Even if bought new 5 years ago? 

3) Is it even possible he actually bought this model new 5 years ago, when the info suggests it was built 12 years ago? Could a dealer be sitting on a model for 5-6 years before selling?
4) Were there any known issues with 926009? I have read various issues with water leakage and transmission slippage for the 926 series, but owner claims to never have any of these issues.
5) Paint is worn in a few logical places (where snow and parts are moving, which makes sens), with very little rust on the bare metal. Is this overall condition good, would you guys say?


Thank you guys in advance!!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

just doing some searching I come up with it being made around 2007 and as for what the seller tells you, Well he IS trying to sell it so may tell you whatever you want to hear. I personally think $900 is way too high even in CA and the fact the seller is obviously telling you what you want to hear I would be weary of what he may not be telling you.


----------



## CJB (Aug 26, 2018)

Just uploaded some pictures to Flickr, hope it works!


https://flic.kr/s/aHskGTup3U


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Thats pretty rough for $900. I have the same machine, purchased in 2005 (Approx $1,100), in pristine cond, and I could get that kind of money. No way he bought it a few years ago, unless it was a leftover machine. Tecumseh Engines has been gone quite a few years now. I wouldn't pay more than $400 USD, in that cond. Keep looking.


----------



## CJB (Aug 26, 2018)

Just a quick note, it is actually a Briggs and Strat engine. But yeah, I am kinda thinking he is asking too much also.


----------



## CJB (Aug 26, 2018)

Just a quick update, I Heard back from Ariens technical support and... yeah:


Chris,
Thank you for contacting Ariens Company. We appreciate you choosing us. 
This unit was made February 2008. List price on this unit was $1847.50 in Canada. 
Please feel free to reply to this message with any questions or concerns you may have. To find your local Ariens dealership select from the following 
https://www.ariens.com/en-us/dealer-locator
Thank you, 



Giving the guy the benefit of the doubt... MAYBE he got ripped off when he bought this, but I think his claim of $2600 original buying is kinda off.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

You'd have to get ripped off quite a bit to add almost $800 to the price. I'm skeptical. 



Is it just me, or are the tires facing the wrong direction? I thought the triangles formed by the treads should be trying to spread the snow apart, when the treads are facing down. Meaning they should look like what's shown in post #6 of this thread: 



https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/6194-ariens-11528le-926le.html


It looks to me like the wheels should be swapped from side-to-side, to fix this.


----------



## CJB (Aug 26, 2018)

RedOctobyr, good eye! I am not sure which way the tires go, but the way you described makes sense. 

Yes, I think there are a few things that are not adding up with this machine. I am going to steer clear.


----------



## CJB (Aug 26, 2018)

*Thank you, everyone!*

Just wanted to post a big thank-you to everyone who commented! Definitely great to have such awesome experience contributing to this!

Cheers all
-Chris


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

CJB said:


> Just wanted to post a big thank-you to everyone who commented! Definitely great to have such awesome experience contributing to this!
> 
> Cheers all
> -Chris


penalty flags all day long!!!

keep looking.


----------



## sewman (Aug 12, 2018)

Now is the time to buy one,usually the prices are a lot lower.I picked this 1032 up a couple weeks ago for $225.00 US,it's in pretty good shape,all I could find wrong so far is a bad wheel bearing.I know it's a lot older but I have a long driveway & like these old beasts.


----------



## Buckboy (Oct 14, 2018)

I Just picked up a 2014 Deluxe 30 with Auto Turn and all options(chains, Drift cutters, Hand Warmers) for $600.00 CDN. Mint shape. He is asking too much!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you are standing at the controls the tires should form an "arrow" pointing forward. Those are on backwards, need to be swapped side to side to correct.
Seller just seems to be wrong on too many things so I agree that you have made a wise choice in passing on this one. That and the price to me seems too high especially in it's condition.
It also has a cab in the photo but I'm not seeing any counterweight mounted on the bucket which would likely make it harder for this machine to keep the scraper bar down and do a proper job of cleaning in some situations.

.


----------



## Comarxx08 (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi everyone. Im looking to buy this used Ariens 11528LE for $500. I’ve never had snow blower before. And looking for used Ariens or Toro. Is this okay for the price?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Comarxx08 said:


> Hi everyone. Im looking to buy this used Ariens 11528LE for $500. I’ve never had snow blower before. And looking for used Ariens or Toro. Is this okay for the price?


Really depends on condition. If its mint, that may be realistic. A rust bucket and left outside all the time, no. Also location can factor into prices.


----------

